# hi need some advice re baby rabbits



## Rachel (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi am new to this site and was wondering if someone can help me.

I have, well am looking after, my brother's two rabbits. One is male and a dwarf and the other is female and a giant rabbit (im not sure what type).

They recently moved house and came to stay with me as i have room for them in my garden. They are living in seperate hutches in an enclosure with two guineas in another hutch so have got a little petting zoo going on 

Basically they came to stay with me at the end of September, had the male done at the vets early oct and then on the weekend of the 11th of oct we noticed a nest in the females cage and it was moving.

Turns out that she has had 5 babies

Now they are still in her hutch and i have been keeping it as clean as i can but it could really do with cleaning out. When would i be able to do this?

The babies are doing well and eating and drinking and are getting very big.

When would i need to separate them from mum and also when do they need to be separated from each other as we do not know how many boys and girls we have.

Also we are thinking of keeping one probably a girl now would she be ok to live in mums hutch with her?

Many thanks and sorry for so many questions


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

oh crikey! you have more than me!!

The babies should ideally stay with mum until they are 8 weeks, then they can be rehomed and must be seperated. If you want to keep a female with mum it should be fine as long as you neuter them both as they are very hormonal!! You could neuter dad and mum and put them back together once mum is recovered, just becareful because bucks can stay fertile for up to 6 weeks post neutering.

Yes you can clean them out, id pop them somewhere safe with mum whilst you clean the cage out and pop plently of bedding back in, mum will soon organise things, how old are they?


----------



## Rachel (Nov 7, 2008)

I think the babies are about 4 weeks old this weekend

Mum and dad i have no idea how old they are


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Rachel said:


> I think the babies are about 4 weeks old this weekend
> 
> Mum and dad i have no idea how old they are


Does your brother not know? Are you keeping them now then? 4 weeks will be fine to move them out and clean the hutch its a long time to not clean a hutch out. If you need help rehoming the babies then Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre is a great site.


----------

